# How do I get into the headlight section on a USA GP38



## Grant Kerr (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sure that someone has done this but I would like to know how to get into the cabin section of the USA trains GP38 and remove the headlights and do a couple of other things to the cabin. In particular how is the removal of the floor in the cabin effected. I can see that the floor comes out but it appears to be jammed or is it glued in to place. Any help as usual is always welcome. 
regards 
Grant


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

Hope this helps: 

Been a while since I took my GP-38 apart, but if memory serves: There are 4 screws under the "battery boxes" under the cab--if you turn the front truck you will see them. the cab and the battery boxes can be removed as a unit (The grab iron on the engineers side must be removed to clear the battery box, and the hand rails must be removed from the cab as well). The cab is held on the battery boxes with 4 clips--push in and the cab comes off. The cab interior is held to the battery boxes by 2 screws. 

The rest of the shell is held on by 10 or 12 (can't remember how many) screws deep in holes in the bottom of the frame. You will need to remove the fuel tank to get at the 4 in the middle. 

I hope this makes sence--I think if you wait a little longer, there are a few folks with pictures of the GP-38 taken apart.


----------

